# Action adventure park



## Mikeymutt (Aug 30, 2017)

When urbex devil posted this place I really wanted to see it for myself,so a quick google and I had located it,a few tips off urbex devil too.luckily I was picking the girlfriend up from the airport and was virtually passing it so decided to head off earlier to visit.the park shut down due to noise and polloution worries by the council.there has been a petition to have it reopened again.the park has all sorts there and was better than I thought it would be.i spent several hours wandering around.it was then time to go when I went to drive out there was a huge parrier locking me in.luckily there was some friendly people on site and they let me out and off I went to the airport.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 30, 2017)

A nice selection of vehicles here. Looks like some of them could be restored.


----------



## HughieD (Aug 30, 2017)

Fantastic stuff Mikey. So much wasted wheelage. Great set.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Aug 31, 2017)

There is some pretty superb pics there! interesting place that


----------



## urbexdevil (Aug 31, 2017)

Great shots mate, they came out better than mine! Looks like you took your time more than I did too haha, there's a few bits there I didn't even spot and I have been twice haha!

I wanted to get in the tank more than anything.


----------



## rockfordstone (Sep 1, 2017)

yeah some great vehicles there, would like to think someone will buy them and restore them to some sort of display order


----------



## ginger5092 (Sep 2, 2017)

brilliant, thank you


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 3, 2017)

urbexdevil said:


> Great shots mate, they came out better than mine! Looks like you took your time more than I did too haha, there's a few bits there I didn't even spot and I have been twice haha!
> 
> I wanted to get in the tank more than anything.



Cheers buddy..i had plenty of time to kill so had a really good mooch about and really enjoyed the place..the tank looked really rightly sealed which was a shame


----------



## Locksley (Sep 4, 2017)

Fantastic place, what a shame the vehicles have been left to rot. I'd bloody love that Zil-131.


----------

